# Splitboarding Chamonix



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

More stoke face...


Pano from Le Brevent (Mont Blanc to the right, Les Grands Montets to the left/center)...


Taking a break, Mont Blanc in the background...


Super fun zone...


On the skin track again...


More fun...


Taking a peak...


Taking a break...


Dropping!


Nice writing...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

More writing...


And more...


Very top of Le Brevent...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Great shots! Lucky you to hit the window with the storm after x-mas, wouldn't look that good by now  
Seing your stoke faces, I assume, the guide did a good job; I'll bookmark his name (prefer t m
hire an English than French speaking guide)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, that just looks awesome! 

Very nice work. I think auto correct got you. It took me a few seconds to realize it was "riding" not writing. Stupid auto correct.

Really, really good stuff zag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Or maybe you did mean writing. Now that I am not looking at this on my phone. Still awesome. That hasn't changed.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Kill, I actually did mean writing....like writing on a blank canvas! 



I'm still in awe of that place. The mountains are just so unreal. The valley sits at about 3000 ft and mountains just go straight up on both sides to around 10,000 ft, with even higher peaks. Mont Blanc is over 15,000 ft and Aiguille du Midi is over 12,000 ft.



The resorts are very different out there too. Once you step off that groomed, you're pretty much in the backcountry. I don't believe they do much avy mitigation at all. Kinda interesting too that almost 50% of all skiers and boarders have some sort of ABS pack, not just those venturing off piste.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

neni said:


> Great shots! Lucky you to hit the window with the storm after x-mas, wouldn't look that good by now
> 
> 
> Seing your stoke faces, I assume, the guide did a good job; I'll bookmark his name (prefer t m
> ...




Forest was an awesome guide. He not only did a great job of getting me to the goods, but gave me some great pointers on skinning. I'm 10 times a better skinner than a few weeks ago. Got my kick turns down! He's pretty well known around the Seattle guiding community and actually have a few common friends/acquaintances. He runs a guide company with his wife, whom my girlfriend actually went to school with.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet pics!. that place looks amazing despite the lack of snow.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Loving the pictures. Maybe someday I'll be able to make it out there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Prtceless:eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^
Priceless:yahoo: Just got up:dizzy:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Quality stoke thread:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

kickass........


----------

